# Colonies



## Girl8989 (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi

I would like to know are there Spaniards living in South America and where? Where are the richest Spaniard communities? Where are the least wealthy? And are they all safe to visit?


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Kind of a weird question. You mean people who were born in Spain and now live in South America? And this is a Mexico forum. Mexico is part of North America, not South America. And below Mexico is Central America, which extends from Guatemala to Panama.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I think you need to update you idea about Spaniards.. if you are talking about the ones that came way back then , they all part of the raza and as Spaniards have basically gone by the way side.. There was an immigration of Spaniards during the Spanish civil war but I am not aware of any Spanish enclave from those days.. some have even gone back, some of their descendants who were born here have taken the Spanish nationality when Spain offered it but I am not aware they live in "Spanish communities". 
What do you mean are they "safe" to visit?? What have you heard or read?


----------



## Girl8989 (Oct 31, 2020)

Ok nevermind


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Girl8989 said:


> Ok nevermind


You aren't going to bother to explain what you meant by your question? After others took the time to answer you? Really bad forum etiquette.


----------

